

Review my startup: Ledgerble Small Business Accounting - ledgerble

http://www.ledgerble.com<p>A simple, easy to use accounting web app for small (1-5 person) companies. We've been testing it for a little while now but I'm looking for feedback on how we can do better.<p>We are already putting together a screencast for the homepage, and revamping the support section. Just rolled out a full API this week. Thanks!
======
ledger123
You seem to be doing only general ledger accounting with the first iteration.

Accounting is a domain with tough competition from open source solutions (SQL-
Ledger, LedgerSMB, WebERP among many others) as well as new SaaS services like
freshbooks, lessaccounting etc. Just suggesting to have a look at those
solutions too.

I would suggest to showcase a demo/trial without asking for credit card
detail. Or at least make such a demo available for HN evaluation.

~~~
ledgerble
Plenty of competition for sure, but we're going after the extreme low end of
the market, companies who only have really basic accounting needs.

The cc / no cc thing was actually a test we're running, I turned it off for
now so you can signup for a trial account without having to enter your card.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
cpr
Not to discourage you, but I just switched to QuickBooks Online from a custom
accounting system some folks had built for me (for themselves, really, as they
were doing all our accounting/sales), and I have to say QBO is outstanding.

In particular, their human support has exceeded all my expectations by an
order of magnitude.

So you might keep that in mind as a competitive issue.

Godspeed in your venture, in any case.

